# Manufacturer and Vendor Reference Information



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

We have started a new sub-forum in Manufacturer Service and Support. It will contain reference information including contacts and useful links and info for many manufacturers and vendors. There is a sticky thread with parts suppliers and threads for each manufacturer.

Ultimately, we will have a thread with reference info for virtually all manufacturers. I have a database of contacts for most of them, but many of these contacts are not appropriate for general posting to the public. Many are for subscription sites and require passwords, or are otherwise restricted access. :help: Many of you may have accumulated useful consumer relations contacts, addresses, phone numbers, email addresses, and ohter valuable information that I might never, as a service tech use. Please help us to make the information as complete as possible by checking the entries for any manufacturers or vendors and send me any info that you might have that I don't.:dontknow: 

I will be adding one or two entries each day, validating :reading: all information before I post it. Please note the new threads and let me know if you have something that I have not included. Eventually, we hope to have one of the most extensive and useful references for consumer information on the web. Please contribute if you can by PM or email.:T 

Thanks.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The Manufacturer and Vendor Reference Information forum is well under way, and I am up (down?) to the Es at this point. Please look for vendors that I might have missed. I have spacer threads in place that are soft deleted so I can add them in in nearly alphabetical order. After I get them all in with basic information, I will start adding other info that I have with links to relevant information, service menu codes, repair tips, etc. Some of them already have some of this info. Please give me some feed back on what you consider to be valuable and any additional info or contacts that I might not have.


----------

